# Does my 12 year old need a distemper shot?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My dogs have always had their immunizations on the traditional schedule, as recommended by our vet. I have been reading often lately that most dogs are being way over immunized. I take Heidi to the vet next week; she is 12 years old. Should I question whether she needs the distemper shot? 

I think our vet's belief is that it is really just a very few dogs that get sick from the shots and comparing that to the grievousness of the diseases, that it is worth the risk. I should add that Heidi has never had a bad reaction to immunizations. But I am starting to wonder...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NO! Read the AAHA guidelines. If she's been vaccinated every year then she's already over vaccinated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't give them any more shots after their puppy shots and after they show a positive titer a year later.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope. Not anywhere worth it, unless you have a distemper outbreak in your area - even then, titer first. I assume you have been vaccinating all the dog's life on a schedule? If so, the titer test will confirm immunity is still high.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Bridget said:


> My dogs have always had their immunizations on the traditional schedule, as recommended by our vet. I have been reading often lately that most dogs are being way over immunized. I take Heidi to the vet next week; she is 12 years old. Should I question whether she needs the distemper shot?
> 
> I think our vet's belief is that it is really just a very few dogs that get sick from the shots and comparing that to the grievousness of the diseases, that it is worth the risk. I should add that Heidi has never had a bad reaction to immunizations. But I am starting to wonder...


I am not giving advice here. I remember being taught and taught well, young dogs and old dogs are susceptible to getting sick. It's the middle years 4 - 6 that I was told it may not do any good, the "tiger count" has peaked. At 12, if the dog does get sick, well we all know how heartbreaking the goodbye's are, and we all hate to think about it..

http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2008/10/22/titer-test/

Thanks, Peggy Bissett, "Peggy's Mountain," you were the greatest teacher a young man could ever ask for... The hours of instruction were greatly appreciated... RIP.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Just get a titer test. And if vet tries to charge in the 1-200$ range - find a new vet. This should be a nominal charge in the $40 range

In fact if your vet still subscribes to annual shots may be time to look elsewhere.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Nope. Not anywhere worth it, unless you have a distemper outbreak in your area - even then, titer first.


Absolutely. IF you're in Iowa there's an excellent chance your dog has been exposed repeatedly through the years. In the absence of vaccinations those exposures 're-immunize' & simply further reduce the need for annual distemper shots. My previous vet (now retired*sob*) advised against doing em after the initial 2 or 3 almost 20 yrs ago. I never get them even on my seniors but I'd consult the vet if my dogs had chronic health problems or wonky immune systems.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I will definitely discuss this with my vet and consider titers or nothing instead.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No, my dogs last shots are their 1yr boosters (other than the law required rabies every 3 yrs).


----------

